# Shanghai Inn 2012



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is the link to our family's 2012 home haunt video:






We just missed the hurricane! I'm not sure what I'd do if weather destroyed one of these before Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was a fun video. Your sound track was soooo good!


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job on the video! I liked how you had a blueprint of your haunt and you showed us each room. The elevator looked so cool! Also the laser tunnel looked really good and I was wandering what light you were using and where you bought it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, where's the part about the cat stunts?

Nicely laid out with something of interest at every turn.


----------

